# 4 Tage Tour,



## donnerknall (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wieder am Zusammenstellen einer Tour für dieses Jahr.
Leider komme ich bisher irgendwie auf keinen grünen Zweig. 

Erst habe ich mir die Tour de Non angeschaut, aber da habe ich Bedenken, dass für uns zu viele / zu sehr fordernde Trails dabei sind. Aber die Bilder sehen allerdings schon top aus, daher fällt es uns schwer, einzugestehen, dass das wohl nix für uns ist.

Dann habe ich ums Val Mora, Val Viola, Saoseo-Gebiet rumgeschaut, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht voran, das rund in 4 Tage passt. Hab dann durch das Forum durchgeblättert, hier hat es sicher zig top Touren, aber irgendwie fand ich nix. Vermutlich fehlt mir ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl...

Hat mir jemand einen kurzen Tipp, gerne auch Link auf einen Thread hier, an dem ich mich orientieren könnte?
Die detaillierte Strecke plane ich sehr gerne dann selbst durch.

Ganz grob unsere Parameter umrissen
- 3,5 - 4 Tage fahren
- Anreise, wenn möglich, bis max. 4 Stunden ab Stuttgart
- gerne mit Trails, aber es müssen nicht ausschließlich Trails sein. Wir fahren auch breitere Wege gerne (z.B. Val dai Tamersc aus dem Senes-Gebiet raus)
- Trails eher nicht S2-S3. Den Fimber-Pass sind wir gefahren, aber S0-S1 Gras, sagt uns mehr zu; kurz S2 ist schon ok
- Gerne gefahren sind wir: Senes/Fanes-Gebiet, Val Duron, Pass Costainas, Val Mora (wir waren nur im oberen Teil), Scalettapass, ...
- übers Schlappiner Joch sind wir auch drüber, nicht so der Bringer, Vereinapass war oben auch überschaubar gut. (fast ausschließlich tragen/schieben)
- 40 km, 2.000 hm gingen schon (kommt natürlich immer auf die Wegbeschaffenheit an)

Bin für jeden Tipp und jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## donnerknall (20. Mai 2018)

Thread-Titel leider nicht vollständig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (21. Mai 2018)

Ein Tipp:
Tag1: Anfahrt nach Martina/CH weiter bis S-Charl
Tag2: S-Charl - Constainas - Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Lago Fraele - Livgnio
Tag3: Livgnio - Lago Fraele - Btta, Forcula - Stilfserjoch - Goldseetrail - Vinschgau
Tag4: Vinschgau - Sesvenna - Uinaschlucht - Martina zuzüglich Rückfahrt


----------



## donnerknall (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo Tobias,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. So ähnliche Routen habe ich auch schon versucht.

Die Strecke Sins - Scuol - S-Charl - Costainas - Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Lago Fraele (dann weiter nach Sondalo) sind wir 1:1 schon mal gefahren und wollte ich nicht nochmal fahren. Sie war zwar top, aber dann vergleicht man immer die Tour 2014 mit der aktuellen Tour und ist. ggf. enttäuscht.

Ich hatte folgende grobe Idee
Tag 0 (Mi): Anreise nach Remüs (oder irgendwo dort)
Tag 1 (Do): Remüs - Uina - Sesvenna - Laatsch - Sta Maria
Tag 2 (Fr): Sta Maria - Val Mora - Passo di Fraele - Livigno
Tag 3 (Sa): Livigno - Val Fedaria - Chaschauna-Pass - Zernez
Tag 4 (So): Zernez - Susch - Scuol - Remüs + Rückreise

* die Einteilung der Etappen ist bisher nur grob, km/hm hab ich noch nicht auf gpsies genau angeschaut. Ich hoffe, ich hab mich da nicht komplett verschätzt.
* den Chaschauna-Pass müsste ich noch anschauen, ob der für uns geht. (ich vermute, er fällt in die Kategorie wie der Scaletta-Pass, müsste ich aber noch schauen.
* der vierte Tag wäre so eher gemütliches Abrollen, damit wir für die Rückreise nicht zu kaputte sind.
* oder gibt es für den vierten Tag noch einen Pass, den man einbauen könnte? (mir fiele nur ein: Zernez - Ofenpass - Costainas - S-Charl -Scuol) Dann würden wir erst am Montag zurückfahren.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## verano (21. Mai 2018)

Da ich für den Sommer ähnliche Pläne habe, hier noch Vorschläg die bei mir in die engere Wahl kommen:

Finkenberg - Tuxerjoch - Schmirn - Padaun - Eggerjoch - Obernberger See - Grenzkamm - Schlüsseljoch - Pfitscherjoch - Finkenberg

Glurns - St.Maria - Alp Mora - Alpe del Gallo - Val Trela - Livigno - Passo di Alpisella - Pedenolo - Umbrail - Goldsee - (evtl. Madritschjoch) - Glurns 

Ansonsten gucke ich mir gerade noch die TrailTransalpTirol an. Von Zirl - Seejöchl - Stubaital - Innsbrucker Hütte - Tribulaunhütte - bis Sterzing, dürfte in 3,5 Tagen gehen. Allerdings ist hier der Schieb- und Trageanteil wohl nicht zu knapp.


----------



## cschaeff (21. Mai 2018)

@donnerknall
Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Tour de Non nicht so schnell beerdigen. Fahrtechnisch ist das nicht sooo wild. Es hat einige Schiebeabschnitte, aber die gehen eher gerade oder berghoch.
Wenn ihr den Fimberpass einigermaßen runterkommt, wird euch die Tour de Non fahrtechnisch sicher nicht überfordern.
Die Runde hat ihren ganz eigenen Charme. Natürlich ist Val Mora und Goldseetrail spektakulär (der Vorschlag vom @Hofbiker hat alle highlights, mehr geht kaum), aber da du die Ecke ja schon kennst, warum nicht mal was anderes?


----------



## MB-Biker (22. Mai 2018)

* den Chaschauna-Pass müsste ich noch anschauen, ob der für uns geht. (ich vermute, er fällt in die Kategorie wie der Scaletta-Pass, müsste ich aber noch schauen.

... der Trail nach dem Chaschauna-Pass ist runter nach S-chanf einigermassen einfach, so S1. Am Anfang etwas steil mit ein paar Kehren. Ab der Mitte auf Forstwegen bis ins Tal. Die Auffahrt ist auf breitem Weg, jedoch durchgängig steil und nur für starke Beine bis  oben hochtretbar. Die letzten ca. 100 hm zu Pass, nach einem verlassenen Haus, sind auf jeden Fall (ausser ihr habt Beine wie Christoph Sauser) auf einem Trail zu schieben.

Viel Spass


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Mai 2018)

Auch eine Alternative


----------



## donnerknall (23. Mai 2018)

danke schon mal allen für die Tipps. Ich bin bis Donnerstag unterwegs und schaue mir alle Ideen mal an und melde mich wieder.


----------



## Gusti (25. Mai 2018)

Brenner - Brenner Grenzkamm - Portjoch (Schiebestrecke ca. 20 min zum Obernberger See)- Obernberg (Übernachtung) - Egger Joch -Trins - Padasterjochhaus (Übernachtung) - Blaser Hütte (runter ca. 15 Min schieben nach Maria Waldrast - Waldraster Jöchl - Stubai - dann je nach Lust weiter über
1) Starkenburger Hütte - Adolf Pichler Hütte - Kemater Alm nach Innsbruck (ab Starkenburger Hütte je nach Fahrtechnik einiges zum Schieben)
2) über Pfarrachalm und Halsl zum Birgitzköpflhaus und dann runter nach Innsbruck (über Götzner Alm oder Birgitz Alm oder Mutterer Alm - dort mit Trailmöglichkeit) - zwischen Pfarrachalm und Halsl ca. 30 min. Schieben
3) über Kreither Alm zur Mutterer Alm (ohne Schiebestrecken)
4) ganz gemütlich über die Telfeser Wiesen nach Innsbruck

lg
Bernd


----------



## donnerknall (8. Juli 2018)

sodele, leider kam ich durch Kind und Urlaub unterbrochen nicht dazu, mich früher zu melden.
Da die Tour aber naht (ab 19.7.) , mache ich mich mal an meine Überlegungen.

Ich hab mal mit meinen Mitfahrern (hoffentlich bleibt es Plural) geschwätzt und der Tenor ist trotz der vielen guten Ideen, in der Region Val Mora / Livigno und Umgebung zu fahren. (2014 haben wir zwar einen kleinen Teil schon gesehen, aber wir wollen das mal ohne Dauerregen sehen.)

Wir können 3 Tage (Donnerstag bis Samstag) fahren (mehr Zeit ist leider nicht).
Evtl. noch am Sonntag 1-2 entspannte Stunden, damit wir zum Auto zurück kommen.

Daher meine Überlegungen:

*Tag 1: *Scuol > Sur En > Uina > Schlinigpass > Taufers > Sta Maria (evtl. nur bis Taufers)
~ 44 km, 1.780 hm
Das Val S-Charl sind wir schon gefahren, daher lieber parallel durch die Uina-Schlucht.

*Variante A*
Tag 2: Sta Maria > Val Mora > Passo Fraele > Alpe Trela > Arnoga > Rif. Viola
~ 46 km, 1.850 hm
Tag 3: Rif. Viola > Bernina > Pontresina > Zuoz > Zernez ... (und am nächsten Tag evtl. noch ein paar Meter bis zum Auto)
~ 60 km, 1.150 hm
- lohnt sich der Bernina hoch überhaupt?
- ist der Bernina runter lohnenswert?
- kennt jemand das Rif. Viola?

*Variante B*
Tag 2: Sta Maria > Val Mora > Passo Fraele > Alpe Trela > Passo Trela > Livigno
Tag 3: Livigno > Passo Chaschauna > Varusch > Zernez > Scuol
- Über den Passo Chaschauna hab ich schon ein paar Bilder und Videos gesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie ich den bewerten soll.
- ich vergleiche den mit dem Scaletta-Pass, der scheint mir aber "schöner" zu sein.

*Variante C*
Tag 1 weglassen, in Sta Maria / Taufers starten.
Tag 1: Sta Maria > Val Mora > Trela > Livigno > weiter Richtung Forcola di Livigno
Tag 2: Forcola di Livigno (irgendwo, wo man nächtigen kann) (> Bernina?) > Saoseo > Val Viola > Arnoga > Bormio
Tag 3: Bormio > Stilfser Joch > Goldseetrail > Taufers / Sta Maria
- Stilfser Joch auf Asphalt hoch ist eher mäßig spannend
- Gibt die Strecke von Livigno Richtung Bernina was her?
*
Variante D*
eine weitere Ideen
- ich spiele mit gpsies und googleEarth noch an weiteren Ideen
- ich lese diverse Threads hier im Forum zu der Ecke (z.B. Silvretta-Bernina-Loop)
- ich bin für alle Tipps offen
- Zugfahrt am Ende zurück evtl.?
...

Ich tendiere zu Variante A, aber auch B und C wären evtl. ok.
Wenn ihr mir Tipps zu der Gegend, Vorschläge oder Antworten auf meine Fragen geben könnt, würde ich mich freuen.

Am Ende der Woche will / muss  ich buchen...

Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (9. Juli 2018)

Variante A - überlegt doch noch über den Passo Viola zu den Refugios auf der anderen Seite zu fahren: Refugio Sasseo liegt wirklich sehr idyllisch. Rifugio Viola war ich nur zum Polenta essen.
Bernina hoch ist halt noch mal 800hm Straße (oder Postbus) - Runter ist schon nett
Zu Variante B: Ich fand Livigno zum übernachten ziemlich gruselig wg. der Fußgängerzonen-Sonderangebot-Mallorca-Atmosphäre.
Variante C: Über den Lago Cancano kommst du mit sehr wenig Asphalt hoch zum Stilfser Joch.
Goldsee-Trail führt noch mal zu einer ziemlich langen Schleife zurück nach Taufers.
Im Hospiz Bernina kann man übernachten


----------



## donnerknall (9. Juli 2018)

@McNulty 
Danke für die Schnelle Antwort. Bei Variante A wollen wir ja über den Passo Viola fahren, genau wegen des Rifugio Saoseo (da wollte ich eigentlich übernachten), aber das wären noch ein paar km mehr. Wobei es ja vermutlich fast nur bergab geht. > guter Punkt

Bernina hoch also eher nicht zu empfehlen. Der Zug nimmt einen nicht mit, oder?
Dann schaue ich mal nach dem Bus.

Und die alternative Strecke zum Stilfser Joch schaue ich mir heute Abend auch mal an.


----------



## McNulty (9. Juli 2018)

CSchaeff ist auf dem Bernina-Loop noch die Straße hochgefahren - eigentlich auch kein großes Ding,  ist wahrscheinlich eher ein Timing Issue.
Zug geht natürlich auch - es gibt einige Trailvarianten runter nach Poschiavo - da in den Zug und oben wieder aussteigen - dauert aber sicher +4h - irgendwo dazwischen kann man auch einsteigen. Postbus ist sicher direkter (wenn ihr nicht zuviele seid)


----------



## MB-Biker (9. Juli 2018)

Als weitere Möglichkeit zur Trailvariante Poschiavo: vom Forcola di Livigno Pass kann man rechts weg auf einen Trail. Dieser führt das Val Minor hinunter nach Lagalb. Dort auf den Trail nach Mortaratsch runter und danach auf dem Weg oder Trail nach Celerina. Alternativ geht oberhalb von Mortaratsch, mehr oder weniger parallel zum Tal ein Trail rechts weg bis nach Pontresina.

Wenn das Postauto Thema wird, könnte es sein, dass wenn die Fahrradständer schon besetzt sind, ihr nicht mit könnt. Sicherheitshalber empfiehlt es sich eine Reservation zu machen.


----------



## bobo2606 (9. Juli 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> .....irgendwo dazwischen kann man auch einsteigen. Postbus ist sicher direkter (wenn ihr nicht zuviele seid)



Der Zug verläuft auf der anderen Talseite des Poschiavino.
Von Sfazu bis La Rösa ginge die Auffahrt noch abseits der Straße. Von La Rösa gäbe es einen Trail in Richtung Bahnstrecke (Station Cavagila). Ob der zu fahren geht?????. 
La Rösa bzw. Sfazu wären Haltestellen des Postbus.
Von La Rösa aus gibt es auch einen Trail, erst in Richtung Forcola di Livigno, dann weiter in Richtung Bernina, auch hier weiß ich nicht inwieweit dieser uphill fahrbar ist. Ich habe mich damals für die Straße entschieden.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## McNulty (9. Juli 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Von Sfazu bis La Rösa ginge die Auffahrt noch abseits der Straße.


Ist runter ein sehr schöner Trail ;-)



bobo2606 schrieb:


> uphill fahrbar ist


Good question - haben wir hier schonmal diskutiert - bis jetzt ist glaube ich jeder der an der Stelle stand dann doch Straße gefahren

Das was aus meiner Sicht nicht geht:
_"Dann waren wir experimentierfreudig und haben versucht von Terzana über den oberen Weg nach La Rösa zu queren. Geht auch *(Edit- das war Sarkaz-Mode: Geht nicht Dreckspfad)* - dauert ca. 1h für 4 km (oder weniger)"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnerknall (9. Juli 2018)

Beim Bernina werde ich noch genauer schauen, welche Route wir dort einschlagen.

Eine andere Idee, die mir gerade zusagt:
Bisher habe ich das Val Plavna ausgeklammert, ich dachte irgendwie, dass da biken verboten sei.
Dem ist nicht so, oder?

Scuol > Val Plavna > Alp Plavna > Sur Il Foss > S-Charl > Costainas > Sta Maria

Das sind halt schon mal 42 km und 1.800 hm.
Ein für uns schon ordentlicher Einstieg.

Da scheinen im Val Plavna einige ordentliche Steigungen drin zu sein!
Ist das schon jemand gefahren?
Lohnt sich das?
Denn die Bilder sehen ja schon sehr schön aus, die ich so finde.

(die Uina-Schlucht sieht eher nach "Radwandern" aus)

EDIT: ich hab's wieder gefunden > *Bikeverbot!*


----------



## McNulty (9. Juli 2018)

Na Ja: Uina - gibt es verschiedene Meinungen: Eigentlich ist man recht schnell durch: 30 min (45 min mit Fotopausen) - dann zieht es sich zum Teil noch etwas oben raus zur Hütte. Und eher schade ist halt die Abfahrt: Schotterstraße - erst steil dann flach und dann darf man wieder Rauf nach Taufers.


----------



## donnerknall (9. Juli 2018)

@McNulty Danke für die Einschätzung

Evtl. fahren wir nochmal durch das Val S-Charl und über den Costainas nach Valchava / Sta Maria.
Uina / Schlinig überzeugt mich irgendwie nicht.

aktueller Favorit
*Tag 1:* Scuol > S-Charl > Costainas > Sta Maria (vielleiccht finde ich doch noch was Besseres)
*Tag 2:* Sta Maria > Val Mora > Passo Fraele > Alpe Trela >  Arnoga | Rif. Viola | Saoseo (muss ich noch bzgl. Fitness klären)
(hier muss ich noch den schönsten Weg ab Lago San Giacomo bis Arnoga suchen)
*Tag 3:* Arnoga | ... --> Bever

*Tag 4: *mit der Rhätischen Bahn zurück nach Scuol. Evtl. auch einen Teil (je nach Wetter und Lust) mit dem Bike absolvieren.
(Sonntagmorgen)
das Ticket Bever > Scuol-Tarasp kostet 25 CHF

Ein paar Fragen zur Rhätischen Bahn
- was kostet das Bike für die Strecke? (Muss ich da die Bike-Tageskarte für 20 CHF nehmen?)
- Auf der Strecke wird das Bike sicher mitgenommen?
- muss man das früher buchen (wegen Überfüllung oder so) oder geht das auch am Bahnhof?


----------



## donnerknall (13. Juli 2018)

Hat außerdem jemand Empfehlungen zu Übernachtungen (gutes Essen, solide, nicht zu teuer)
1) in Scuol?
2) in Sta. Maria i. M. / Valcava
3) Arnoga (hier würde ich bisher das Hotel Viola favorisieren)
4) Bevers / Zuoz / Scanfs ...


----------



## fissenid (16. Juli 2018)

Scuol: Jugendherberge (relativ neu, Preis-Leistung gut)
Sta. Maria: Jugendherberge ist ok, aber schon recht "rustikal", http://www.hotelstelvio-valmuestair.ch/ soll sehr schön sein...., http://www.chasa-randulina.com/ soll auch toll sein....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2018)

Anstatt Val Mora würde ich persönlich den Passo del Gallo favorisieren. Und dann Übernachtung nicht in Sta. Maria, sondern im Gasthof Buffalora (an der Alp Buffalora, kurz unterhalb vom Ofenpass).
Toll übernachten kann man anstatt in Scoul in S-Charl, ist zwar teuer, aber dennoch stimmt hier das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## MB-Biker (17. Juli 2018)

@Pfadfinderin hat recht, besser in S-Charl im www.cruschalba.ch übernachen. Wenn man im Nachbarhaus übernachtet (Etagenbett) ist es auch etwas kostengünstiger. Früher gab es auch noch ein Massenlager, ob es diese noch nach der Renovation gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## terryx (17. Juli 2018)

Noch ein Tipp für Sta. Maria (bessere Alternative als Hotel Stelvio):
http://www.chasa-jaro.ch/
Preiswert, geschmackvoll eingerichtet und freundlich.


----------



## donnerknall (19. Juli 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Anstatt Val Mora würde ich persönlich den Passo del Gallo favorisieren. Und dann Übernachtung nicht in Sta. Maria, sondern im Gasthof Buffalora (an der Alp Buffalora, kurz unterhalb vom Ofenpass).
> Toll übernachten kann man anstatt in Scoul in S-Charl, ist zwar teuer, aber dennoch stimmt hier das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


Die Ecke vor dem Passo del Gallo sind wir 2014 schon gefahren (S-Charl - Costainas - Ofenpass - Buffalora - Lago san Giacomo...). Daher wollten wir dieses Mal das Val Mora fahren. Aber die Ecke um Buffalora war schon auch cool.

In Scuol wollten wir übernachten, da es beim zurückkommen dann bissel besser ist, aber es ließe sich drüber nachdenken in S-Charl zu übernachten. Im Crushalba haben wir schon übernachtet, bzw. in so nem dazugehörigen Nachbarhaus mit kleinen Zimmern . (damit war's preislich ok) Total geil ist die "Weizen-Terrasse" vom Hotel Mayor (siehe Profilbild) in S-Charl.


----------



## donnerknall (19. Juli 2018)

Danke allen für die Tipps zu Übernachtung und Strecke. 
Leider haben wir die Tour für dieses Jahr gecancelt. Kombination aus Mitfahrer angeschlagen und beschissenes Wetter vorhergesagt hat uns leider dazu bewogen, nicht zu fahren und zuhause ein paar Touren (bei 30°) zu fahren.

Aber die Tour baue ich auf 5 Tage aus - dafür gibt's ja einige Optionen - und wir fahren sie nächstes Jahr und müssen dann weniger vorbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (20. Juli 2018)

Schade! Welchen Wetterdienst habt ihr befragt?


----------



## donnerknall (20. Juli 2018)

verschiedene, kamen aber zu ähnlichen Aussichten. (ich selbst hab wetter.com genommen)
Wir haben mehrmals täglich geschaut, ob es besser wird...

Donnerstag > Sonne (wäre sicher ein schöner Tag gewesen)
Freitag > morgens noch ok, mittags Regen und ~18°C (hier war eine lange Etappe geplant)
Samstag > Regen und Gewitter bei 10-15°C
Sonntag > morgens evtl. Regen bei 10-15°C

Da wir bei unserer ersten Tour an 4 von 6 Tagen durch Regen gefahren sind, waren wir nicht so motiviert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2018)

donnerknall schrieb:


> verschiedene, kamen aber zu ähnlichen Aussichten. (ich selbst hab wetter.com genommen)
> Wir haben mehrmals täglich geschaut, ob es besser wird...
> 
> Donnerstag > Sonne (wäre sicher ein schöner Tag gewesen)
> ...


Dieses Wochendende?


----------



## donnerknall (20. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dieses Wochendende?


ja, hab gerade nochmal bei wetter.com geschaut, sieht wie oben aus...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2018)

donnerknall schrieb:


> ja, hab gerade nochmal bei wetter.com geschaut, sieht wie oben aus...


schöner Mist für euch, echt schade.


----------



## Palaisbosch (26. Juli 2018)

www.cruschalba.ch ist sehr zu empfehlen, waren wir auch dieses Jahr beim Alpencross. Tolle Küche und nette Leute. Frühstücksbuffet ist traumhaft!


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Juli 2018)

Das Crusch Alba Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. Juli 2018)

Bin grad im Gasthaus Mayor in S-charl und warte auf Essen. Auch gut. Schöne Terasse mit Ausblick


----------



## donnerknall (29. Juli 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bin grad im Gasthaus Mayor in S-charl und warte auf Essen. Auch gut. Schöne Terasse mit Ausblick
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 757043


Genau das ist die berühmte Weizen-Terrasse meines Profilbilds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (8. August 2018)

Da ein Forum keine Einbahnstraße sein sollte, möchte ich meine Toureindrücke mit euch teilen.






Mittwoch Mittag, Anreise. 800km für eine 3,5 Tagetour - kann man machen. Ich verstehe aber jeden, der da den Kopf schüttelt. Eigentlich hatte ich vor, die Nacht in Taufers zu verbringen. Die Parkplätze im Ort sind allerdings voll, so das ich zunächst etwas planlos einen Stellplatz suche. Ich fahre zurück nach Mals und steuere den Parkplatz am Schwimmbad an. Der ist kostenlos und es stehen schon zwei Fahrzeuge hier, die verdächtig nach Mehrtagestourenfahrer ausschauen.
Es regnet die ganze Nacht durch, ich schlafe ziemlich unruhig und werde gegen 5Uhr endgültig wach. Sachen packen, Frühstück - Abfahrt.
Zunächst fahre ich immer dem ausgeschilderten Radweg folgend in Richtung Santa Maria. Der Weg ist gut, die Anstiege moderat und so fährt sich dieser Teil schnell weg. Hinter Santa Maria wird es das erste Mal anstrengend und es geht hoch zum Döss Radond.
Bis zur Alp Mora wird es dann wieder entspannter und die Landschaft entschädigt sowieso für Alles! Kurz hinter der Alp muss das Rad getragen werden. Mich stört das nicht weiter - Radtragen liegt mir.
Bis zur Fuorcla del Gal kann sich der Trail nicht für bergauf oder bergab entscheiden, was mich für den Moment etwas nervt. Überhaupt habe ich das Gefühl, mein Körper will heut nicht so wie der Kopf. Bis an den Lago di Livigno geht es dann gut bergab, der Trail ist entspannt und kaum fordernd. Bis zum Lago di Fraele zieht es sich dann doch noch etwas. Die Höhenmeter bis zum See hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm und ich merke, dass ich dringend eine Pause benötige. Je näher ich dem Stausee komme, um so voller wird es. Besonders die großen Gruppen E-Biker fallen mir auf. Ich will hier wieder weg!
Der letzte Anstieg des Tages zur Alpe Trela ist recht zornig und ich muss immer wieder schieben. Die Alpe liegt sehr schön und ist grundsätzlich empfehlenswert. Leider wissen das alle anderen Ausflügler auch und so ist es recht voll. Ich zähle die Räder nicht aber es stehen sicher an die 30 E-Bikes am Zaun. Zwei große Gruppen tummeln sich auf der Terrasse und machen das, was große Gruppen halt so machen. So bleibe ich nicht unnötig lange und ziehe etwas nachdenklich weiter. Es geht noch ein paar wenige Höhenmeter bergauf, ehe mich der letzte Trail in Richtung Isola / Trepalle führt. Der Weg ist von der Sorte "jetzt nicht übertreiben". Technisch einfach, kann man hohe Geschwindigkeiten fahren.
Ich habe am Morgen ein Zimmer im Bait de Angial gebucht, weil ich auf Livigno irgendwie keine Lust hatte. Eine gute Entscheidung, die Unterkunft kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Tolle Zimmer, gutes Essen, ruhige Lage!








Nach dem sehr guten Frühstück, geht es die ersten KM auf einem Trail in Richtung Livigno. Ich mache aber irgendwas falsch und lande direkt am Ufer des Torrente Vallaccia. Eigentlich verläuft der Track ein paar Meter höher und soll ein schöner Trail sein. Hier unten geht es stockend vorwärts, da ich immer wieder die Flussseite wechseln muss.
Der erste Anstieg bis zum Lago dell Alpisella ist bitter und kostet Körner. Wie auch am Vortag tummeln sich hier reichlich Tagesfahrer, die sich teils lautstark nach oben peitschen. Die Landschaft am Lago ist traumhaft und nachdem der Track vom Forstweg auf den Trail abzweigt, kommt richtig gute Laune auf..
Da meine Tour eine Acht beschreibt, bin ich nun wieder am Stausee / Lago di Fraele. Es ist hier nicht weniger voll als am Vortag, so dass ich das Teilstück schnell hinter mir bringen möchte.
Hinter dem See geht es zunächst mäßig steil in Richtung Valle Forcola. Hier wird es deutlich ruhiger und ich fühle mich gleich viel besser. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass der Trail bis zur Malga Pedenolo wenigstens teilweise fahrbar sein soll. So, so!? Ich schiebe die vielen Kehren bergauf. Auf Grund der sehr beeindruckend Landschaft, ist das aber kaum eine Qual. Es ist toll hier!!
Im oberen Teil kommt mir eine Gruppe Biker entgegen. Das ich für´s Platzmachen kein "Danke" bekomme, verkrafte ich ganz gut. Was mir aber tatsächlich gegen den Strich geht, ist die "Fahrtechnik". Die Spitzkehren werden ohne Rücksicht, mit blockiertem Hinterrad genommen - was für Pappnasen. Mein Unmut darüber steigert sich, als ich hinter der Malga die vielen "Chickenways" entdecke. Der eigentliche Trail scheint vielen zu langweilig, so das sich zahlreiche Abkürzungen in die Wiese fressen. Ich versuche meinen Frust darüber nicht die Oberhand gewinnen zu lassen und ziehe weiter.
Landschaftlich wird es nun immer spannender und spätestens ab der Bochetta di Pedenolo lacht mein Herz. Bis zur Bochetta die Forcola geht auf dem Trail erst ein wenig bergab, dann wieder etwas bergauf, bleibt aber immer traumhaft. Oben angekommen liegt die letzte Abfahrt vor mir und in der Ferne kann ich bereits das Stilfserjoch erkennen. Der Trail bis zum Umbrailpass ist einfach nur toll! Schnell bin ich am Pass und tanke für die letzten HM noch ein paar Kohlenhydrate. Auf die Passstraße habe ich keine Lust und entscheide mich für den Trail zur Dreisprachenspitze. Das ist sicher deutlich anstrengender aber ich habe noch gut Zeit und lasse es entspannt angehen. Oben angekommen verweile ich noch ziemlich lange, auch weil mir der Trubel am Stilfserjoch noch zu viel ist. Irgendwann wird es einigermaßen ruhiger und ich komme in der Tibethütte unter.













Am nächsten Morgen starte ich in Richtung Goldseetrail. Ich zweige nach wenigen Metern ab und steuere den Piz Cotschen an. Eine einsame Wanderin staunt einigermaßen als wir uns begegnen. Zugegeben, bergauf komme ich mir hier ein wenig deplatziert vor. Der Weg verlangt Aufmerksamkeit und einen sicheren Tritt. Der Gipfel ist schnell erreicht und am Morgen auch vollkommen einsam. Leider ist es etwas bewölkt, so dass die Sicht etwas getrübt bleibt. In der Abfahrt kann ich mehr fahren als angenommen. Da ich alleine unterwegs bin, verhalte ich mich aber sehr defensiv und trage auch vieles. Alsbald schwenke ich wieder auf dem Goldseetrail ein. Der Weg überrascht mich, habe ich ihn doch als flüssiger fahrbar in Erinnerung. Bis zur Furkelhütte müssen einige Geröllfelder passiert werden. Von der Hütte will ich runter nach Gomagoi und hier in den Bus nach Sulden. Ich baue aber ziemlichen Bockmist und wähle ab Prader Alm den Weg Nr. 12. Ein 100% Reinfall - extrem steil, extrem eng und immer wieder zugewachsen. Bis ich unten bin, ist der Bus weg und ich müsste eine Stunde warten. Darauf habe ich keine Lust, fühle mich außerdem ganz gut und entschließe aus eigener Kraft nach Sulden zu fahren. Während der Auffahrt bemerke ich ein unschönes Klappern am Vorderrad und muss feststellen, dass sich die Bremsscheibe gelockert hat. Dank Centerlock lässt sich das Problem zunächst auch nicht beheben und ich überlege, wie realistisch es ist, vom Madritschjoch nur mit der Hinterradbremse abzufahren  Im Laerchenhof, direkt an der Seilbahn ist man aber sehr hilfsbereit und so gelingt es mir mit einer Rohrzange, dass Problem zu beheben. Für die nächsten HM investiere ich gerne die 15€ und nehme die Seilbahn. Ab der Bergstation steige ich voll motiviert auf das Rad, werde aber schnell in die Realität zurückgeholt und schiebe in Richtung Joch. Am zweithöchsten Punkt meiner Tour macht das Wetter leider lustige Sachen und so kommt für die letzten 100HM die Regenjacke zum Einsatz. Soll ja nicht umsonst dabei sein! Oben angekommen ist mir kalt und nass, so dass ich den Moment leider wenig genießen kann. Die Idee, noch einen der naheliegenden Gipfel mitzunehmen, streiche ich ganz schnell. Muss ich halt nochmal her! Helm auf, Handschuhe an - nix wie runter. Nach etwa 5 Minuten Abfahrt scheint die Sonne - ich nehme es humorvoll und drehe mich etwas wehmütig um. Gegen 17 Uhr komme ich an der Zufallhütte an und mache eine ausgedehnte Pause. Ursprünglich hatte ich vor, hier noch eine Nacht zu bleiben. Die Hütte sieht einladend aus und die umgebende Landschaft ist sowieso ein Traum. Aber irgendwie entschließe ich mich, dennoch bis in´s Vinschgau abzufahren. Mal auf der Straße, mal auf dem Talweg rolle ich bergab. Der Talweg ist im oberen Teil recht anspruchsvoll und nach dem langen Tag nicht mehr mein Fall. Als kleines Dessert gönne ich mir noch den Montanitrail, ehe ich in die Vinschgaubahn steige und zurück nach Mals fahre.  












Unterm Strich - drei fantastische Tage!! Ich würde es wieder so machen. Wenns geht, würde ich um den Bereich der Stauseen bei Livigno einen Bogen machen. Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau.

Danke für die tollen Tipps aus dem Forum!


----------



## Hofbiker (8. August 2018)

Gut beschrieben.


----------



## donnerknall (27. Mai 2019)

nachdem wir die Tour letztes Jahr gecancelt haben, hoffe ich, dass wir dieses Jahr fahren können. 
Damit wir vom Wetter weniger abhängig sind, versuche ich 2-3 Touren auszuarbeiten.
Fitness ist sicher nicht mehr so gut , wie bei der letzten Tour 2016, aber noch okay. Seither kamen ein paar Kids dazwischen.

Diese hier würde mich reizen, aber ich bin noch nicht richtig durch, wie sie "rund" wird.
Wir würden die Rhätische Bahn als Transport mit einbauen, da ich keinen schönen Runden Kurs hinbekomme. (und es auch n netter Auftakt sein kann)

Tag 0: SO: Anreise nach Chur (oder anderer Haltepunkt der Rhätischen Bahn)
Tag 1: MO: Rhätische Bahn bis Scuol, dann: Scuol > S-Charl - Costainas Pass > Sta Maria (1.200 hm, 35 km - leichter Start)
Tag 2: DI: Sta Maria > Val Mora > Alpe Trela > Arnoga > Passo Viola > Saoseo (1.900 hm, 52 km - für uns vermutlich die Königsetappe)
Tag 3: MI: Saoseo > Sfazu > Bernina > Pontresina > ... ab hier offen (bisher etwa: 720 hm, 33 km - da gehen also noch einige hm)
Tag 4: DO: ... hier offen, ein Tag, um an den Startpunkt zurückzukommen > Chur (oder anderer Haltepunkt der Rhätischen Bahn)
Tag 5: FR: Rückfahrt

Optionen für die weitere Strecke (hab im Forum rumgesucht)

Crap Alv: es gibt unterschiedliche Beschreibungen, aber die Tendenz geht eher gen "keine gute MTB-Strecke".
Albulapass: ist wohl nur Asphalt, scheint sich aber wohl dennoch zu lohnen. Mit dem Berninapass wären es dann aber wohl 2 Asphaltpässe... bis Bergün wären es ~1.500 hm und 65 km. (bisher aber dennoch auf meiner favorisierten Erweiterung)
...?
Bin für Tipps zur weiteren Streckenführung sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## donnerknall (31. Mai 2019)

Ich hab's mal bissel strukturierter zusammengefasst. 
Für den 4. Tag habe ich gerade diese Ideen:

a) Bergün > Keschhütte > Sertigpass > Sertig > ... > Klosters
b) Bergün > Val Ravaisch > Sertigpass > Sertig> ... > Klosters
c) Bergün > Stugl > Ducanfurgga > Sertig> ... > Klosters
d) Bergün > Filisur > Furcletta > Arosa > ... > Chur

Was könnt ihr mir hier empfehlen?

Schieben / tragen ist bei der Höhe ja überall irgendwie zu erwarten. So wie beim Scalettapass ist das völlig okay, so wie beim Schlappiner Joch war's dann doch zu viel.
Wie sieht es mit "fahren am Abgrund" und eindeutiger Schwindelfreiheit auf diesen Routen aus?


----------



## donnerknall (31. Mai 2019)

eine weitere Überlegung wäre auch, nicht nach Saoseo zu fahren, sondern ab dem Passo di Fraele nach Livigno zu fahren und von Dort über den Bernina weiter. Was würdet ihr vorschlagen?
a) Sta Maria > Val Mora > Passo di Fraele > Alpe Trela > Arnoga > Saoseo (und von dort weiter zum Bernina)
b) Sta Maria > Val Mora > Passo di Fraele > Passo di Alpisella > Livigno (und von dort weiter zum Bernina)
c) Sta Maria > Val Mora > Passo di Fraele > Passo di Trela > Livigno (und von dort weiter zum Bernina)

ich freue mich über jeden Tipp und jede kleine Hilfe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn Ri. Livigno unbedingt der Pso Trela! Den Alpisella würdest Du in die verkehrte Richtung fahren 
Wenn Du vor hast, über die Bocchetta Trelina Ri. Anorga zu fahren: Das fand ich jetzt nicht so spanned, ist in diese Richtung auch ne ganze Ecke bergauf zu schieben. Ich bin das inzwischen in beide Richtungen, das 1. Mal Ri. Alp Trela, da dachte ich mir, ich fahr das in die falsche Richtung, das müssten man mal andersrum probieren. Gesagt, getan. Aber auch andersrum ist das nicht so der Brüller. Zwar recht einsam und landschaftlich schön, aber vom Fahrspaß her ist der Pso Trela schon viel besser! Du darfst nur nicht den Fehler machen und über Trepalle zum Pso d´Eira, sondern nach dem Trela dann rechts rum Ri Livigno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnerknall (31. Mai 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du darfst nur nicht den Fehler machen und über Trepalle zum Pso d´Eira, sondern nach dem Trela dann rechts rum Ri Livigno.


Super, danke schon mal für den Tip.
Du meinst wohl am Torrente Vallaccia entlang, oder?
Da gibt's nen Weg quasi unten am Wasser und einen etwas höher im Wald, der untere ist schon besser / schöner, oder?

Und sollte ich eher eine Übernachtung in Livigno suchen oder weiter hochfahren Richtung Rifugio Tridentina? (der Tag gäbe das vermutlich noch her)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2019)

Es geht erst rechts am Bach entlang. Nach einer Brücke geht es dann sacksteil mit einer sehr engen Spitzkehre in den Wald hinauf. Du kommst dann am See raus, kurz vor Livigno. Der Weg direkt am Bach entlang dürfte nicht durchgängig fahrbar sein. Ri. Bernina bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren. 
Wenn ihr aber weiter Ri. Süden wollt, könnt ihr 2 Kehren Ri. Pso. D'Eira fahren. Da geht in einer Linkskehre rechts ein steiler Forstweg ab, der nach der Seilbahnstation zum Trail wird und auf halber Höhe ins Valle del Mine führt. Der Weg ist zwar spaßig, kostet aber auch viele Körner und ich weiß nicht, ob es euch das wert ist.


----------



## donnerknall (8. Juni 2019)

ich hätte zwei Detail-Fragen, vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

1) Ardez > Aschèra
In Ardez geht ein Weg vom Bahnhof an der Kirche vorbei runter zum und über den Inn.
Auf der anderen Seite geht's hoch nach Aschèra.
> Taugt der Weg mit Bike was? 

2) Avrona > Dschombrina
Weiter hinten auf der Strecke geht der Weg von Avrona runter zur Clemgia und auf der anderen Seite hoch zur Dschombrina nach S-Charl.
> Wie geeignet ist der Weg für MTB?

Ich hab kein Problem, wenn man da je auch ein bissel schieben oder tragen muss. 
Steil sollten ja beide Wege sein. Oder sind die Wege absoluter Käse? 
Vor allem, wie ist es seit den Unwettern 2017?

Auf Google-Earth und diversen Maps kann ich das nicht richtig einschätzen. Mir scheinen diese Wege allerdings eine Option, da die Anfangsstrecke von Scuol hoch nach S-Charl wirklich nicht gerade verlockend ist.


----------



## donnerknall (9. Juni 2019)

eine weitere Frage zur Route, vielleicht kennt die Strecke jemand.

3) Passo Forcola di Livigno > Bernina
Auf gpsies sieht man eine Strecke, die sogar als Radweg markiert ist, die hoch geht gen Lej Minor. Auf google earth sieht mir das aber nicht so eindeutig aus.
Ist das ein realistischer Weg, um zum Berninapass zu kommen? 
Einige Bilder bei google earth sehen gut aus.

Der "reguläre" Weg geht halt auf der Passstraße runter bis zur Passstraße zum Bernina und wäre durchweg Asphalt, was wir zur Not machen, aber, wenn es geht, natürlich lieber einen anderen Weg nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juni 2019)

donnerknall schrieb:


> 3) Passo Forcola di Livigno > Bernina


der Weg den du beschreibst geht problemlos
https://www.schweizmobil.ch/de/mountainbikeland/routen/nationale-routen/route/etappe-01021.html


----------



## bobo2606 (9. Juni 2019)

donnerknall schrieb:


> eine weitere Frage zur Route, vielleicht kennt die Strecke jemand.
> 
> 3) Passo Forcola di Livigno > Bernina
> Auf gpsies sieht man eine Strecke, die sogar als Radweg markiert ist, die hoch geht gen Lej Minor. Auf google earth sieht mir das aber nicht so eindeutig aus.
> ...



Ich denke du meinst das

http://www.flowzone.ch/news/19958/livigno-das-flowtrail-paradies

Die Tante Edit meint ich war zu langsam


----------



## bobo2606 (9. Juni 2019)

donnerknall schrieb:


> ich hätte zwei Detail-Fragen, vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> 1) Ardez > Aschèra
> In Ardez geht ein Weg vom Bahnhof an der Kirche vorbei runter zum und über den Inn.
> ...



Ich kenne die Brücke nur aus der Flussperspektive. Die Schlucht dort ist tief und die Ufer sehr steil. Die Abfahrt von Ardez zum Inn sieht machbar aus. Auf meiner OSM ist auf der anderen Innseite ein "Forstweg" eingezeichnet somit sollte das wenn nicht fahrbar dann wenigstens schiebbar sein...



donnerknall schrieb:


> 2) Avrona > Dschombrina
> Weiter hinten auf der Strecke geht der Weg von Avrona runter zur Clemgia und auf der anderen Seite hoch zur Dschombrina nach S-Charl.
> > Wie geeignet ist der Weg für MTB?



Ich bin den Weg mal knapp 20 Jahren "gefahren/geschoben". Ich hab ihn als ok in Erinnerung. Aber hei, alte Männer verdrängen vieles....
Sollte zumindest schiebbar sein.



donnerknall schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem, wenn man da je auch ein bissel schieben oder tragen muss.
> Steil sollten ja beide Wege sein. Oder sind die Wege absoluter Käse?
> Vor allem, wie ist es seit den Unwettern 2017?
> ...



Ob und was das Unwetter mit beiden Alternativen angestellt hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## donnerknall (9. Juni 2019)

vielen Dank @bobo2606  und @bikespammer!
Das hilft mir schon viel weiter. Wegen der Unwetter frage ich ggf. mal vor Ort nach (klappt ja vielleicht per Mail), ob jemand was aktuelles weiß. Ggf. weiß ja auch noch jemand aus dem Forum was.

bzgl Sertigpass:
Prinzipiell gibt es ja zwei Wege von Bergün auf den Sertigpass hoch. Über die Keschhütte und über das Val Ravais. Die Wege treffen sich oben. Die meisten beschreiben den Weg über die Keschhütte, der oben aber ein bißchen oder sehr ausgesetzt sein soll (was nicht zu unseren liebsten Eigenschaften gehört). Vom anderen Weg habe ich eher gelesen, dass er bergab sehr schön sein soll.

* Kann hier jemand was sagen, ob der Weg durch das Val Ravais fahrbar ist, oder ob man lieber über die Keschhütte fahren sollte?
* Wie ist es mit der Ausgesetztheit oberhalb der Keschhütte, ist das ein längeres Stück, bzw. kennt das Stück jemand?
* Wie ist der Pass selbst? Ähnlich wie der Scalettapass (super!) oder steiler, mehr tragen?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juni 2019)

ciao donnerknall
ich empfehle dir via Keschhütte zu fahren, bin mal das Val da Ravais hoch und habe die hälfte geschoben.
nicht weil zu steil oder ausgesetzt sondern weil der Weg so ruppig ist das man kaum mehr fahren kann 

  
vom Sertigpass runter habe ich in sehr guter Erinnerung
pro Tip: 
ca 100m nach Sertig Dorf rechts der Strasse schlängelt sich ein wunderschöner Trail in der Bergflanke Richtung Davos Clavadel


----------



## Mr_Chicks (9. Juni 2019)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ciao donnerknall
> ich empfehle dir via Keschhütte zu Schieben



Hab das mal verbessert.
Von Bergün in Richtung Chants ist gut fahrbar. Sobald du den Abzweig in Richtung Keschhütte erreicht hast, ist schieben angesagt. Der Weg ist bis auf wenige kurze Stücke einfach zu steil und teilweise zu grob zum fahren.
Sind so ca 700 hm Schiebung bis zur Keschhütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (9. Juni 2019)

Weg zur Keschhütte 



 

Schlecht zu erkennen. Hier waren es 27% Steigung


----------



## culoduro (9. Juni 2019)

das Val Ravais hoch müsstest Du nach meiner Erinnerung bis irgendwo unterhalb der Seen fahren können, so bis 2000m oder 2300m. Danach stossen oder tragen.
Ausserdem habe ich den Trail vom Sertigpass nach Sertig runter nicht als so spektakulär in Erinnerung.

Ich würde ganz klar die Variante über die Ducanfurgga wählen. Landschaftlich grandios, und der Trail ins Sertigtal ist auch nicht ganz so schlecht 
Und länger als die Abfahrt vom Sertigpass, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.
Gerade geschaut - es sind 500hm Netto Trail vom Sertigpass, und 700hm von der Ducanfurgga.
Früh genug losfahren, der Aufstieg zieht sich in der Sommerhitze.

Die Bäckerei im Ortskern von Bergün hat sehr leckeres Brot!
Ein kleines Freibad gibt es auch auf der anderen Flussseite, für den Vorabend 

Und ich würde im Sertigtal einfach die Strasse runter schiessen, der Trail an der Hangseite bis Clavadel ist ein ewiges Auf und Ab (und ich vermeide sonst Strassenabfahrten wie die Pest!).
Man sieht viel mehr auf der Strasse, das Tal ist wunderschön, und auf dem Trail ist man fast immer im Wald mit wenig Ausblick.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juni 2019)

ich würde auch die Ducanfurgga bevorzugen, meine Antwort bezog sich #50


----------



## donnerknall (9. Juni 2019)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, es scheinen ja beide Strecken gen Sertigpass nicht wirklich verlockend zu sein.
Ich habe die Strecke angepasst und fahre über die Ducanfurgga.


----------



## donnerknall (10. Juni 2019)

Noch nicht ganz sicher bin ich mir beim Übergang vom Inn-Tal nach Bergün.

Aktuell plane ich, den Albula-Pass zu fahren. Das ist wohl komplett Asphalt, aber in einem Thread hier habe ich gelesen, dass zumindest kaum Autos unterwegs sein sollen. (kann natürlich auch nur zufällig an dem Tag gewesen sein)

Alternativ sehe ich nur das Fuorcla Crav Alp. Darüber habe ich schon verschiedenes gelesen, in einem Thread hier, den ich aktuell nicht finde, war von Radwandern bis schöne Route alles dabei. Natürlich ist das immer subjektiv. Kennt jemand den Übergang?

Gibt es sonst eine Alternative nach Bergün, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

Danke für all die sehr hilfreichen Antworten bisher!


----------



## culoduro (10. Juni 2019)

Entlang der Albula Straße gibt es einen Trail, oben nördlich bzw .in Fahrtrichtung rechts und unten links der Straße, runter nach Bergün. Ist nicht schlecht, da brauchst Du wirklich nicht Straße zu fahren.

Nördlich vom Albula Pass kann man auf die Fuorcla Zavretta aufsteigen und dann Richtung Preda bzw. Bergün abfahren.
Kenne ich nicht, aber sieht nach Karte zumindest interessant und machbar aus.


----------



## culoduro (10. Juni 2019)

gerade Mal Fuorcla Zavretta gegoogelt:
 halte ich mich nun nach links und steige in das Val Zavretta ab. Zuerst führt der Weg durch Schieferschutt und anschliessend über Wiesen und Alpweiden hinunter bis zur Alp Zavretta und nach Preda

Klingt doch interessant, ich würde sagen Ihr macht das und berichtet dann hier!!

und Edith sagt: es müsste einen Bus von Punt hoch zum Albula Pass geben, dann könnt Ihr die Kraft in den Aufstieg zur Fuorcla Zavretta stecken, anstelle die Straße hoch zu Kurbeln


----------



## donnerknall (10. Juni 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Entlang der Albula Straße gibt es einen Trail, oben nördlich bzw .in Fahrtrichtung rechts und unten links der Straße, runter nach Bergün. Ist nicht schlecht, da brauchst Du wirklich nicht Straße zu fahren.


Vom Albulapass runter ist nicht das Problem 
Rauf von La Punt zum Pass wird wohl hauptsächlich Straße sein, oder?


----------



## culoduro (10. Juni 2019)

Tada... es hat schon eine/r die Fuorcla Zavretta mit dem Bike gemacht. Klingt gut!

http://www.hikr.org/tour/post135211.html
"Bis zum Gipfel nur wenige 100 Meter fahrbar, in der Abfahrt beinahe alles fahrbahr.
Sehr imposante und kurze Tour auf dem Heimweg vom Engadin"

und ja, von Engadin hoch zum Albula sehe ich auch nichts anderes sinnvolles als Straße auf der Karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikech (10. Juni 2019)

Vom Albula nach La Punt gibt es einen Trail. Sind den letzten Sommer auch hoch gelaufen als wir von der Es-cha kamen und nach Bergün mussten.

https://www.engadin.stmoritz.ch/sommer/de/gps/wandern/albula-trail/

Nach Bergün gibt es auch etwas Trail. Allerdings nicht so gemacht wie nach La Punt.


----------



## donnerknall (10. Juni 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Tada... es hat schon eine/r die Fuorcla Zavretta mit dem Bike gemacht. Klingt gut!
> 
> http://www.hikr.org/tour/post135211.html


Die sind doch gewandert... oder lese ich das falsch.
Das hört sich auch alles eher wenig attraktiv an, wenn man Glück hat, schiebt man das Rad, sonst trägt man. Das hatten wir schon mal am Vereinapass, das war überschaubar cool. 

Ich suche auch eher eine Alternative zum Albula-Pass (sofern es da was gibt) als eine Erweiterung in Geröllwüsten. 

Fuorcla Crav Alp sieht könnte tauglich sein, da bin ich aber nicht sicher und hoffe, dass das hier schon mal jemand mit dem Rad gemacht hat und was erzählen kann.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. Juni 2019)

donnerknall schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz sicher bin ich mir beim Übergang vom Inn-Tal nach Bergün.
> 
> Aktuell plane ich, den Albula-Pass zu fahren. Das ist wohl komplett Asphalt, aber in einem Thread hier habe ich gelesen, dass zumindest kaum Autos unterwegs sein sollen. (kann natürlich auch nur zufällig an dem Tag gewesen sein)
> 
> ...



350hm auf 1,3km......, fahren ist da nicht, schieben evtl auch nicht also


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2019)

Guck dir mal diese Karte an

Sorry, geht nicht mehr


----------



## donnerknall (10. Juni 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> 350hm auf 1,3km......, fahren ist da nicht, schieben evtl auch nicht also


hm, die Logik ist schon sehr schlüssig, das stimmt.


----------



## culoduro (10. Juni 2019)

Oder Ihr radelt halt von La Punkt noch 10km weiter das Inntal runter, bis Chapella, und dann von da zur Alp Funtauna hoch.
Das sieht nach entspannter Forststraße aus auf der Karte.
Dann kannst Du es Dir aussuchen, entweder direkt weiter über den Scalettapass nach Davos, oder noch die Schleife nach Bergün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnerknall (10. Juni 2019)

der Scalettapass ist cool, den sind wir 2015 gefahren. Den wollten wir nicht nochmal machen. 
Die Ecke um Bergün kennen wir noch nicht und hört sich ja prinzipiell sehr schön alles an. Eine extra Schleife über Alp Funtauna wäre wohl zu weit.
Aber danke für die Anregung.


----------



## donnerknall (10. Juni 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Ob und was das Unwetter mit beiden Alternativen angestellt hat weiß ich nicht.


ich hab mal bei [email protected] angefragt. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine Antwort, dann kann ich sie hier posten.
Das hilft evtl. auch anderen dann mal.


----------



## culoduro (10. Juni 2019)

ich bin dir Albula Straße Mal die andere Richtung hoch getreten. Schlimm war das wirklich nicht vom Verkehr her. 
Alles andere wird deutlich Zeit- und Kraft- aufwendiger sein. 
Ihr könntet auch noch aus den Tal die Schleife über die Es-Cha Hütte machen, da ist allerdings auch sehr viel los.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. Juni 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> ich bin dir Albula Straße Mal die andere Richtung hoch getreten. Schlimm war das wirklich nicht vom Verkehr her.
> Alles andere wird deutlich Zeit- und Kraft- aufwendiger sein.
> Ihr könntet auch noch aus den Tal die Schleife über die Es-Cha Hütte machen, da ist allerdings auch sehr viel los.



Vom Tal herauf zur Es-Cha ist zum Ende hin aber auch ziemlich steil und meiner Ansicht nach nicht fahrbar. Zur Albula - Strasse rüber sollte dann wieder mehr fahrbar sein, aber alles......, bezweifle ich.


----------



## culoduro (10. Juni 2019)

Ist auf keinen Fall alles fahrbar. Und viele Wanderer.
Albula Passstrasse ist auf jeden Fall viel flotter.


----------



## cschaeff (10. Juni 2019)

donnerknall schrieb:


> Alternativ sehe ich nur das Fuorcla Crav Alp. Darüber habe ich schon verschiedenes gelesen, in einem Thread hier, den ich aktuell nicht finde, war von Radwandern bis schöne Route alles dabei. Natürlich ist das immer subjektiv. Kennt jemand den Übergang?



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suvretta-fuorcla-crap-alv-machbar.456914/#post-9739458


----------



## donnerknall (12. Juni 2019)

donnerknall schrieb:


> 1) Ardez > Aschèra
> In Ardez geht ein Weg vom Bahnhof an der Kirche vorbei runter zum und über den Inn.
> Auf der anderen Seite geht's hoch nach Aschèra.
> > Taugt der Weg mit Bike was?
> ...



Hier die Antwort der Gäste-Info Engadin:

_Die 2 Etappen können Sie mit dem Velo "begehen", es sind keine Fahradstrecken.
- Die Clemgia Schlucht ist ja seit 2 Jahren geschlossen, doch den Abschnitt von Avrona nach Plan da Funtaunas kann man begehen.
- Ardez - Aschera ist die Hängebrücke. Das Fahrrad ist hochzuheben und dann gibt es einen sehr steilen Aufstieg nach Aschera. ( ich würde es nicht empfehlen)_

wie erwartet ist das nicht prickelnd, aber hört sich interessanter an, als die Asphalt-Straße von Scuol hochzukurbeln.


----------



## donnerknall (12. Juni 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suvretta-fuorcla-crap-alv-machbar.456914/#post-9739458


danke, das war er.


----------



## donnerknall (15. Juni 2019)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für die Übernachtung in Santa Maria geben?
In einem anderen Thread (der aber schon ~8 Jahre alt ist) wird die Jugendherberge, das Hotel Stelvio und das Hotel Alpina genannt.
Auf Booking finde ich natürlich noch weitere.

Über aktuelle Infos, welche denn für Biker geeignet sind, würde ich mich freuen.

Auch eine Übernachtungs-Empfehlung für Livigno wäre cool.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2019)

Ich würde mir eine Übernachtung in Taufers suchen, da hast Du sicher das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, ist halt noch Südtirol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. Juni 2019)

wenn für dich Massenunterkünfte in Frage kommen ist die Jugi in Santa Maria ganz ok
habe ich letztes Jahr 2x benutzt


----------



## donnerknall (16. Juni 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Übernachtung in Taufers suchen, da hast Du sicher das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, ist halt noch Südtirol.


Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, dann werde ich dort nochmal schauen... sind halt nochmals 150 hm mehr 
(ich hatte sogar schon in Fuldera geschaut, das in die andere Richtung liegt, da das strecken-technisch noch besser liegt, aber das Hotel dort ist voll)



bikespammer schrieb:


> wenn für dich Massenunterkünfte in Frage kommen ist die Jugi in Santa Maria ganz ok
> habe ich letztes Jahr 2x benutzt


Damit haben wir per se kein Problem. Nur war die, als ich gestern geschaut habe, nicht günstiger als Angebote von Hotels.


----------



## donnerknall (19. Juli 2019)

Wir sind die Tour jetzt gefahren, danke an alle für die Mithilfe.
Hier mein kurzes Fazit:

*Strecke*
Tag 1: Susch - Clemgia - S-Charl - Pass da Costainas - Tschierv
wir dachten, wir wären schlauer als bei der Vorbereitung und können eine steile Stelle mit einer Abkürzung umfahren. Dumme Idee, denn die Abkürzung war dann steiler, doppelt so lang und hatte doppelt so viele Höhenmeter. Außerdem war er als alpiner Weg (blau/weiß) gekennzeichnet. Das hat uns ~1,5 Stunden gekostet.

Tag 2: Tschierv - Val Mora - Passo Trela - Livigno
Super Tag, perfektes Wetter und schöne Strecke (die wohl eh die meisten hier schon gefahren sind)

Tag 3: Livigno - Forcola d.L. - Furcola Minor - Bernina - Bever - Bergün
Der Tag lief nicht ganz wie geplant. Wir hätten ab Forcola d.L. lieber durch das Val Minor fahren sollen statt über den Bernina, den fanden wir nicht so prickelnd. Die Abfahrt hat sich dann lange gezogen. Wir waren später in La Punt als erwartet. Der Albuela-Pass war dann recht stark befahren, was uns nicht angemacht hat. Daher sind wir in die Rhätische Bahn gestiegen und sind bis Bergün gefahren. War wohl kein Fehler, in La Preda (und vermutlich auch auf dem Pass) hat es ordentlich geschüttet.

Tag 4: Bergün - Klosters
Hier mussten wir die Strecke einfach an unsere körperlichen Verfassung (kein Training den ganzen Winter und Frühling über) anpassen. Wir sind nicht über die Ducanfurgga sondern untenrum über Filisur, Viadukt, Monstein,... gefahren. Schöne Strecke, auch mit einigen Steigungen. Aber wie jedes Mal ist der Abschnitt rund um / durch Davor furchtbar.

*Die Hotels:*
Hotel Al Rom, Tschierv: 
100% zu empfehlen. Top Lage für Fahren von Pass da Costainas ins Val Mora. Mit dem Inhaber kann man übers Radeln reden, sich über Strecken austauschen und er fragt gleich bei der Ankunft, ob er das Fahrrad abspritzen soll. Er hat auch einige Ersatzteile und Reparaturzeux da. 
Die Sonnenterrasse, das Essen und Frühstück sind super

Adventure Hostel, Klosters:
Ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen. Recht günstig (55 CHF p.P.), gutes Frühstück und sehr nette Inhaber.

Hotel Piccolo Mondo, Livigno
Okay, nichts Besonderes. Damit macht man keinen Fehler, aber es gibt in Livigno sicher genug Hotels auf die das zutrifft.

Hotel Ladina, Bergün
In Bergün hat man nicht viel Auswahl. Das Hotel ist nicht günstig (ist in der Ecke eh nichts), aber sonst sehr zu empfehlen. Das Essen war gut, nur der Kaffee war nicht ganz so zufriedenstellend.


----------

